# Need sound driver for hp G6000 Laptop



## warlock72 (Mar 15, 2008)

HI

Can anyone help me with a driver problem i have.

After creating a partition on a HP G6000 laptop running vista, i installed Win xp on the laptop as well. I have found nearly all the drivers for XP apart from the sound card.

Can anyone help me with this, or point me in the right direction.

Any help would be welcome.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi warlock72! :wave:

Welcome to TSF :wave:



Can you download the Everest and post the specifications here, so that we can know the model of the sound devices there :smile:


----------



## Syntekom (Apr 7, 2008)

Ethernet LAn xp driver needed for HP G6000 Notebook. Pls help. Thanks guys


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Download PC Wizard from my sig and install. Then go to FILE, SAVE AS and click OK> Then save the text file and copy its contents into this thread.


----------

